# Daisy is furrowing her visor again! (pics)



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Daisy and I just wanted to check in with everyone this morning. She is eating like a pig and pooping up a storm! YEAH!!! Over the last 3 days she is now moving her visor when things startle her!! 










And last night she moved her body for the first time in a while, she used her back legs to shove herself farther down the blanket while on the couch with me. GO DAISY! 

YEAH!!

Sorry, just so excited at our progress.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

YAY Daisy! Keep it up girl.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Woohoo! That's wonderful!!
And such good pictures too. I absolutely love the first one. 
Pssst...now's your chance to put silly hats on her! :lol: You know when she's better, she won't stand for it!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Glad to see she is starting to move some and improve  Keep going Daisy, you can do it


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

HAHAHAH, yeah, I should dress her up... I love how she looks when she's wearing her bibs... I'll take some pics of that tonight.  

She is in such good spirits the last few days, I hate leaving her in her bed, she just looks so darn alert and cute. 

I am still awestruck that I can smother her in kisses, kisses on her cheeks and nose, and tummy!! Although when I kiss her nose she often licks my face at the same time, and I'm still thinking that licking leads to a big nip, and I don't think I want my lip bit by Daisy!! EEEEK!!!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Love little Daisy. I am so happy she is starting to show some improvements.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

So cute! and I am ecstatic to hear and see those improvements there is nothing harder then caring for a sick animal especially when things are bad and you've both kept at it and didn't let a few bumps get you down or give up.

A true testament to a bond of love between owner and pet...and Daisy's desire to get back to wheeling no doubt XD


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, that is so beautiful. I'm rooting for you and Daisy. Every time you show pictures and post about her improvement, I visuallize a Rocky movie type montage set to Eye of the Tiger. You have been such a great hedgie mommy to your little ones. What a blessing it is that Daisy has you. Thank you so much for sharing your story with her. It has really touched my heart. :*) HUGS!


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

All the happy thoughts are working!!! 

Keep it up Daisy, we want wheel pics soon! lol. 

I am so happy for you two, I will keep sending the happy thoughts!!!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Yay Daisy! You are such a little hedgie trooper. Day by day you are getting closer to that wheel!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Yay! Congrats Daisy!

She's so cute! Her eyes look so bright in that first pic! And I second the funny hats idea...


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

You go girl!  That 1st pic is no doubt priceless!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

hehehehe what a cute little tummy


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Aw, she looks so cute in those. Glad to hear she's doing better.


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

Oh that is so great! How exciting for you both! Keep it up sweetheart! We're all rooting for you!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Awwww, you go girl!!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

YAY Daisy!!  So glad she's showing improvements, you are the most dedicated and loving owner she could possibly have.


----------

